# Any advice?



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey people!

All my documents are in and I am waiting for them to be processed, it's taking a while to go through as I have not got a job offer so am applying for IT jobs (support, projects, infrastructure etc..) all over the country but seem to be getting the answer of 'let us know when your over here' 

I don't think il have any problem getting a job when I'm over there but if there's any way I can get a job beforehand it would be brilliant for so many reasons! I'm using seek and new kiwis websites as well as sending cvs to recruiters etc and regularly apply for more jobs as they are listed. 

Any further advice?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Krazyspence said:


> Hey people!
> 
> All my documents are in and I am waiting for them to be processed, it's taking a while to go through as I have not got a job offer so am applying for IT jobs (support, projects, infrastructure etc..) all over the country but seem to be getting the answer of 'let us know when your over here'
> 
> ...


It might be worth contacting some of the IT support/infrastructure companies directly.
Try IBM, Datacom, Gen-i, Maclean Computing for a start....(most have offices in Auckland and Wellington)


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

Hmm il give them an email! Thanks! I'm also thinking about a holiday soon to Auckland to see about interviews, is this allowed or do you need the visa before they will entertain you as a candidate?


----------

